# 44 mag vulcan pump action



## brian (Feb 13, 2007)

I have got a 44 mag vulcan pump action gave to me from my uncle. I have never heard of a pump action 44.Does anyone have any info on this rifle??


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you ID the maker?  Maybe post a picture?


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 13, 2007)

Check out this thread.  I think yours might be the same.
Magazine fed, pump action .44 Magnum.

http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=232242


----------



## brian (Feb 13, 2007)

Universal Firearms  corp  Hialeah, Florida


----------



## brian (Feb 13, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> Check out this thread.  I think yours might be the same.
> Magazine fed, pump action .44 Magnum.
> 
> http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=232242



yep thats it.. My uncle gave it to close to 20 years ago never said that it might be rare.. Thanks for the help.


----------

